# setting-up mac to belkin wireless router



## fid (Nov 1, 2004)

i'm new here, and in no way an expert on routers and the like

my situation is i have my win xp desktop hooked up to a belkin wireless router (802.11b) and my fathers win xp notebook wirelessly connected via linksys card.

my cousin is spending about a month here and needs to send some important doc's to her professor over the course of the time she's here--she uses an apple notebook (unsure of model) + she has 'airport.' We set-up her notebook to 'automatically' find a network...it hasn't, does anyone know the problem? forgive me for lack of info--just ask if you need more.

if all else fails, we'll just get a 20ft ethernet cable to connect directly into the router in my room

thanks
fid


----------



## fid (Nov 1, 2004)

nevermind, i figured it out....just had to type in "wlan"


----------

